

Xfers (YC S15) simplifies C2C payments in Singapore - arcfenix
https://www.techinasia.com/xfers-c2c-payments-startup-profile/

======
arcfenix
Hi everyone, I'm the co-founder of Xfers. Would love to get everyone's
feedback on payments in Southeast Asia.

As online merchants ourselves, we built Xfers as a side project initially to
bypass the exorbitant fee imposed by PayPal. Over time, this turned into
something substantial, and we have decided to go full force into building a
payment solution that will be free anyone to use for C2C E-Commerce :)

~~~
tedmiston
From the perspective of someone who's only done C2C payments outside the U.S.
with PayPal on forums years ago...

Did you build this because Venmo / Google Wallet / Square Cash, etc. aren't
available in Southeast Asia yet (ever?), or is Xfers different?

~~~
arcfenix
Yeap! I was inspired by how easy it was to make payments in the U.S.

Apps like Venmo and Square exist due to existing infrastructures that allows
innovation to happen, e.g.: There's ACH APIs in the USA, and SEPA APIs in the
case of Europe.

For Southeast Asia, there's no APIs like that. We have to build those APIs
ourselves from scratch. And the goal is to provide the region with a common
way to collect and make payments easily.

Hope I've managed to answer your question :)

